# Lunge training (like a horse)



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I was thinking I would like to teach my dog to lunge (like a horse on a lunge line). Does anyone do this or does anyone know how to do this? The only thing I have thought was to tie a toy onto a fishing pole & line & swing it around my head. Somehow I don't think this is going to work. Does anyone have any ideas for me? Also if anyone thinks this would be a bad move, please let me know.
Thanks,
Sue


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Curious as to why you would do this. Personelly, I couldn't handle the going in circles. 
Outside of the training field, a walk in the woods or a good game of fetch is all the exercise I usually give my dogs.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Because on the mornings I don't take him tracking, or when it is too hot to take him for a walk he is crazed. For example, except for the last couple of days, it has been really humid & over 100F for over20 days in a row. Even at sunrise, it's already too hot to track - not even a little dew on the grass. I expect August is going to be just as bad. For now, while he is little I just want him to track in good conditions. My yard isn't really big enough to throw the ball far & get him really going. Also I thought this might be an easy way to build up stamina, sort of like a treadmill (which I don't have & can't afford). I do take him for good walks at night once the sun goes down, but I don't feel like it's enough for the little guy.

Little brag - I took him tracking yesterday (1st nice day) & he did great! Didn't miss a step, nice deep nose, & he loves it.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

For a pup, the walk should be fine. The last thing you want to do with a young dog is over work them physically. It's way to hard on shoulders and hips. Be patient! :wink: 
Congrats on the tracking. That can be suprisingly taxing on a dog. They use a lot of energy working a track.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks Bob, I've been feeling guilty about this since I can't get him out tracking 3 times a week, but if you think one good walk a day (night!) is OK while we are having this terrible heat, then I will rest a little easier.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Try the garden hose with a variable stream sprayer, Susan. Mike got me into that. I have never seen my dog more keyed up and having fun (and staying cool). Probably don't want to do it with a lot of water pressure with the pup...but anyway, I just start shooting it into the grass a few feet away and let the back-and-forth chase games begin.

Not good for lawns. :lol:


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

Constantly going around in cirles is mind numbing..even for a horse.Try doing something that will excercise his mind as much as his body.You can set up some simple agility obstacles in your yard with stuff around the house.

Greg


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks for the idea Greg & I agree it is a little mind numbing. Woody, I tried the water hose thing, that seems to do the trick for Arkane. He loves it! You are right, it keeps him cool and happy. Plus it is fun to see him go at it.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Thanks for the idea Greg & I agree it is a little mind numbing. Woody, I tried the water hose thing, that seems to do the trick for Arkane. He loves it! You are right, it keeps him cool and happy. Plus it is fun to see him go at it.


Mike uses it for ob, I started to do that as well...you get some really FAST sits and downs if the dog knows it has to do them to get that water going again. All kinds of fun. And since it's been 175 degrees here for the two weeks, no worries about a lawn to protect.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

The water hose and sprinklers are great ideas. Mine loves playing in water of any kind and its great exercise especially swimming. She really fires up on the water hose and the blower, the air compressor air hose, the motorcycle, the weedeater, the lawnmower, just about anything that I bring out she wants to play with or attack it. But don't worry, on yard cleaning day I put her in the kennel so she doesn't get hurt, but she still goes crazy in there and I sold the motercycle, for other reasons (like the wife). But I have found another good use for my blower; after a bath which she knows that after she stands there good and still while I bathe her then she gets to play with the hosepipe. Then she plays with the blower while I dry her off. So theres plenty of exercise on bath day.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Get a good deal on selling the wife with the motorcycle, or is the market bad down there for after-market upgrades?


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

The buyer wanted to keep it original. I'm sure that he doesn't want the looks that I got from her about it, especially the day I brought it home, since she knew nothing about it. That surprise didn't go over as I thought!


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

jay lyda said:


> The buyer wanted to keep it original. I'm sure that he doesn't want the looks that I got from her about it, especially the day I brought it home, since she knew nothing about it. That surprise didn't go over as I thought!


Heh. Best to sign the papers and make up that "well sure, she'll love it!!! And darn it, we *deserve* it!" story on the way home, right? :lol: I have done that route myself before...sounds like my version went about the same way yours did. ;-)


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

To the original topic, I knew someone who had an Alaskan malamute who they lunged like a horse on a 50 foot line in the middle of a field or something when they didn't have time for a run or something. Not sure how they did it, but I think the malamute just did it mostly of its own volition.


----------

